# Black Ash Burl



## SENC (Aug 4, 2014)

Trying to keep up with the likes of Andrew and Bigdrowdy ain't easy!!

The barrel on this one was made with stabilized black ash burl, and the insert with ziricote. Both were finished with tung oil and polished. This call is headed with me to Uvalde TX in September, and will be a tip for our guide (assuming he puts us on the dove like he did last year!).

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 20 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2014)

NICE call- BEAUTIFUL wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 4, 2014)

ohh my  thats pppppurrrrty .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, Henry! Just, WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2014)

Nicely done, Henry! 

Duck call for a quail guide? A bit like buying me a stethoscope, isn't it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 4, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Henry!
> 
> Duck call for a quail guide? A bit like buying me a stethoscope, isn't it?


Well, he's dove guiding us... but he also duck guides in duck season. He must be amphibious! Now to find you a purpoae for a stethoscope.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2014)

SENC said:


> ...Now to find you a purpoae for a stethoscope.



I brandish one in self defense against the local administration like Indiana Jones uses a bullwhip...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 4, 2014)

Amazing. Love seeing your calls Henry. Top notch!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful call Henry. Damn nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2014)

That call is to nice to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 4, 2014)

Thats a real beauty Henry !!!! Nice stand too . Cant wait till i get to do some more turning .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 4, 2014)

Henry that is a fantastic looking call!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 4, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> That call is to nice to use.


I hope not!


----------



## SENC (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

That's awesome. Love the burl as well as the way the burn lines and ziricote compliment each other. It all goes together well!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Aug 4, 2014)

Henry great looking call you did the wood all the justice it could be flat out amazing!!!!

Great job Henry.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Real nice Henry the Burl is awesome and all the lines and cuts all blend together perfect. Dove season 26 days and counting!!! TIC TOCK TIC TOCK

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 5, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Real nice Henry the Burl is awesome and all the lines and cuts all blend together perfect. Dove season 26 days and counting!!! TIC TOCK TIC TOCKView attachment 57062


I'll be in the south zone, so have a little longer to wait! I'll try to find a pic from last year.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Geez Henry could it get any better?!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 6, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Geez Henry could it get any better?!


Thanks, Elliot, how is your reelfoot coming?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

After I finish that durn bowl I'll get to put a finish on my barrel. I'll send you some pics!


SENC said:


> Thanks, Elliot, how is your reelfoot coming?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 6, 2014)

yummmm Rodney those look good they up the bag limit on our doves they said it was a banner year for numbers this year


----------

